# how old?



## rbdemon (Mar 10, 2004)

how old are piranhas when they start to breed


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

they are sexually matured at 1.5 - 2.0 years old they can breed then or 5 years later!! it is up to them. just provide the best conditions you can and they might bless you with eggs


----------



## rbdemon (Mar 10, 2004)

thanxs looks like i have some time mine are about 6 mos


----------

